# Removing all leaves 1 week before buds are done???



## MIKEJONES11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Looking for pro's and con's for removing all leaves 1 week or more or less before finishing of flowering? I have been told to do it so more light gets to the buds. Imput appreicated!!!


----------



## Realclosetgreenz (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah a this will help buds complete fuller. not only because of the light, but by making the cuts you redirect nutrients from the leaves directy to the buds on that branch. do as littl cutting as possilbe during flowering


----------



## Dirtyboy (Apr 1, 2009)

Leave them alone.


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Apr 1, 2009)

i'd do it right before u pick it or a day or two at the most before u pick it..i give em 24 hours of dark then cut all the leaves i can off and let it get 10-12 hours of uvb light then i pick and dry em


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Apr 1, 2009)

the leaves are what MAKES the energy dont do it!!!! ur just gonna shock ur plant and fuck the buds up cuz the plant will want to make leaves since u just killed em all and it knows it needs leafs for energy production


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 1, 2009)

Realclosetgreenz said:


> Yeah a this will help buds complete fuller. not only because of the light, but by making the cuts you redirect nutrients from the leaves directy to the buds on that branch. do as littl cutting as possilbe during flowering


 
Sugars and other various things that plants/buds need to grow to their fullest potential are created in the large fan leaves. Not everything a plant needs is found in nutrients, nutrients when combined with light on the large fan leaves will produce various things that plants/buds need. 

Large fan leaves are not only the plants solar collectors they are factories for the production of needed sugars and chemicals. They produce far more important things than the small amount of energy they consume.
 
There are no true pros for removing leaves, only cons. That is unless someone is using a growing system where they are only trying to get colas and nothing more. If that is all someone wants there will still be enough leaves for the colas to rely on but if someone is growing bushes there is no gain to removing leaves, only loss regardless of what some people believe.


----------



## Northernlights4 (Apr 1, 2009)

Dont do it, your going to kill your yeild/quality of bud. At most trim a few large fan leafs, dont cut them off. Still I would recommend leaving her alone.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Apr 1, 2009)

if u want more light to the bud tie the fan leaves to each other/stem/wherever u feel like. they will start dying and dropping off during flowering anyway cuz the plant raids them for nutrients itself w/o u having to do anything


----------



## crazy123 (Apr 1, 2009)

You can remove the broad leaves, but leave the skinnier ones......wide broad and that's it, leave the others alone..


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 1, 2009)

crazy123 said:


> *You can remove the broad leaves,* but leave the skinnier ones......*wide broad and that's it,* leave the others alone..


 
That is a mistake. 

The largest leaves on plants are the most efficient solar collectors and the largest factories for the creation of sugars and chemicals that plants/buds need. 

Removing them means you are removing a vital part of the plant and a reduction in the plants capability to grow and to supply the buds with what they. 

It is a fallacy that large fan leaves rob energy from plants and bud growth. 

They absorb and produce what is vitally needed and supply plants/buds with far more energy than the small bit they consume.


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Apr 2, 2009)

HE'S TALKING ABOUT THE LAST WEEK OR SO do it the last day or two and it doesnt matter


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Apr 2, 2009)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> HE'S TALKING ABOUT THE LAST WEEK OR SO do it the last day or two and it doesnt matter


 the last 2 weeks are some of the most critical times in, no dont cut em off the plant cuz during your 24-48 hrs of darkness b4 harvest its gonna be taking nutrients and energy from the leaves so if u want to give your plant less energy for finishing budding sure u can cut leaves off. hell why not cut em all of? dont throw the plants stored energy away by cutting the leaves


----------



## MIKEJONES11 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for everyones imput!


----------



## Pogmahthoin (Apr 2, 2009)

I can't stress enough to just leave the plant alone!!! I thought it would be a good idea to prune up my plant, WRONG!! It went male! It just isn't worth it, you run a high risk of wrecking all the work you've done thus far. You'll be heart broke, thinking why couldn't I just leave it be? I really do not think you will see any noticeable gains in pruning, even if it doesn't make it hermi, it will stress it and growth will be slowed for a few days. SO, you might see fatter buds by pruning but they will be 2 or 3 days smaller from shock than if you just let it grow happy. There are also essential nutirents and sugars in those leaves that flow to the bud during the final days before harvest, so trimming those leafs may affect flavor or even potency. 

In short, the cons outweigh the pros.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 2, 2009)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> HE'S TALKING ABOUT THE LAST WEEK OR SO do it the last day or two and it doesnt matter


 

Actually it does matter and it continues to matter right up until the last moment plants are alive. 

Just because you are going to harvest them it doesnt mean they stop their natural processes and to do anything that will cease the different processes will only result in the final outcome being less, to some degree, than it otherwise could be. 

There are no gains to be made by cutting fan leaves at any time, so why do it? There are losses to be had if you cut fan leaves at any time, so why do it? 

There are no pros to cutting leaves, there are no positives to cutting leaves. 

There are cons and negatives but if that is your goal then by all means cut away.


----------



## inval (Apr 2, 2009)

This is a difficult point that I go back and forth about. I personally do not believe in trimming leaves at any point. in side by side experiments that I have done, trimmed plants simply don't do as well. I have friends that swear by the practice, however. Their argument is that in a packed grow room environment, the plants benefit from some trimming to allow greater light penetration. I see the advantage of greater light penetration but I know that leafing definitely slows down production. Is there a happy medium? Some of my friends say that there is a benefit to just removing some of the fan leaves to allow for greater light penetration. What about a really packed growing environment? Is there any benefit to some leafing??


----------



## longlizard (Apr 2, 2009)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> HE'S TALKING ABOUT THE LAST WEEK OR SO do it the last day or two and it doesnt matter


You should leave them alone unless they are YELLOW.


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Apr 2, 2009)

darkdestruction420 said:


> the last 2 weeks are some of the most critical times in, no dont cut em off the plant cuz during your 24-48 hrs of darkness b4 harvest its gonna be taking nutrients and energy from the leaves so if u want to give your plant less energy for finishing budding sure u can cut leaves off. hell why not cut em all of? dont throw the plants stored energy away by cutting the leaves


man whatever..the last 24-48 hours is the least growth u will see in ur buds thats y i cut the leaves then it focuses on just the buds..it already took all the energy it could..the point in cutting the leaves is so the bud not the leaves get hit with more light..y do u focus on growing leafs we dont get high off the leaves its the thc in the bud and if u expose ur bud to more light especially uvb it will make ur thc levels higher


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Apr 2, 2009)

inval said:


> This is a difficult point that I go back and forth about. I personally do not believe in trimming leaves at any point. in side by side experiments that I have done, trimmed plants simply don't do as well. I have friends that swear by the practice, however. Their argument is that in a packed grow room environment, the plants benefit from some trimming to allow greater light penetration. I see the advantage of greater light penetration but I know that leafing definitely slows down production. Is there a happy medium? Some of my friends say that there is a benefit to just removing some of the fan leaves to allow for greater light penetration. What about a really packed growing environment? Is there any benefit to some leafing??


thats bs dude i've done the same and notice trimmed plants do just as good as an untrimmed plant..trimming makes it easiar to water when u got a big ol plant and trimming focuses on the main colas or bigger buds not the little tiny buds towards the bottom of ur plant


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Apr 2, 2009)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> man whatever..the last 24-48 hours is the least growth u will see in ur buds thats y i cut the leaves then it focuses on just the buds..it already took all the energy it could..the point in cutting the leaves is so the bud not the leaves get hit with more light..y do u focus on growing leafs we dont get high off the leaves its the thc in the bud and if u expose ur bud to more light especially uvb it will make ur thc levels higher


does putting light on the bud itself really help at all? the bud doesnt process light into energy its the leaves that give bud energy to grow right? thats what ive always thought.....if u could direct me to somewhere that says different i'd be very interested in reading it, u could have a good point......but i dont think so


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Apr 2, 2009)

if ur worried about side/bottom leaves not getting light add some cfls to the side not cut off leaves. it will also give u more bud sites. but we arent talking about early trimming we are talking about the last 2 weeks.....trust me dude, TIE DOWN the ones blocking light or add side lighting or whatever u want but dont cut the leaves off!


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Apr 2, 2009)

darkdestruction420 said:


> does putting light on the bud itself really help at all? the bud doesnt process light into energy its the leaves that give bud energy to grow right? thats what ive always thought.....if u could direct me to somewhere that says different i'd be very interested in reading it, u could have a good point......but i dont think so


ur right with that but ur forgetting that light hits the resin glands and thats how ur get higher levels of thc..thats all im sayin


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Apr 2, 2009)

darkdestruction420 said:


> if ur worried about side/bottom leaves not getting light add some cfls to the side not cut off leaves. it will also give u more bud sites. but we arent talking about early trimming we are talking about the last 2 weeks.....trust me dude, TIE DOWN the ones blocking light or add side lighting or whatever u want but dont cut the leaves off!


im talking about the last 12-48 hours before harvest and the dude was talking about a week before harvest..i know the last 3 weeks ur buds could double in size thats y i said wait till the last 12-48 hours


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Apr 2, 2009)

yeah but ur plant isnt dead right after u cut it it keeps taking stuff from leaves to try and finish the flowers since its not photosyntesising anymore so it realizes its dying


----------



## smokiedog (Apr 2, 2009)

i'm two weeks into flowering. i have 10 plants in a 4x4x10 room, only the top canopy gets real good light. trimming woul expose 50% or more of all the buds to light instead of just the 10 to 15 % that are at the top. where does the energy come from for each bud? from the leaves that are closest to it? that would make sense, so if i trim leaves near a lower bud, the bud gets mor light but has nothing to provide energy to it???

i would think trimming would make your top buds smaller but all your other buds bigger, with an overall bigger yield. does anybody here have a degree in botany or agriculture or at least have a scientific answer. i just trimmed last night because it seemed as if only a small percentage of the leave were getting good coverage from the hps and everything else is in the shade of the top fan leaves. 

if trimming is bad i wont do it.......


----------



## smokiedog (Apr 2, 2009)

maybe i just have too many plants in too small of a room. i started with 14 seeds (not even feminized) and ended up with 10 ladies. my plan was for 6 in that room. now i got monsters which i never thought would be a problem. 

should i just pick the 6 best and not trim OR leave em all in there and trim so they share the light OR leave the 10 of them in there and not trim and just let them fight for the light????? 

(i have supplemented thw 400 watt hps with 4 100 watt equiv 2700k cfls hanging throughout the lower areas with less penetration)


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Apr 2, 2009)

go ahead and try trimming a few then, see which one one works best for u and let us know since u have so many plants a little trial and error is fine. but only on a few not the whole crop then u can do your own side by side comparison


----------



## phil le b (Apr 2, 2009)

r u crazy u only do that 2 or may b 3 weeks into budding so all the new groth gets light and again in 3weeks if there is lots of big leafs blocking the light to lower buds and new groth try to take as little as u can of the plant cuz u can make it go into shock wat will stop it growing 4 about 2weeks got a few pics on my profile have a lookbut my 1st time i veg them to long 5weeks they was 2foot then swich 2 12 12 for 8weeks and they ended up 4foot nice and health but to tall so much little buds at bottom but done 10 since then so got it all worked out now


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Apr 2, 2009)

i got 6 plants trimmed all of em except one and honestly not a big difference except the one i trimmed its colas are really long and the one i didnt seem more fat and short


----------



## KushKing949 (Apr 2, 2009)

whatever leaves that are blocking light from my buds or branches or stoping them from growing i clip em and it does no harm whatsoever


----------



## Stoney Jake (Apr 2, 2009)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> ur right with that but ur forgetting that light hits the resin glands and thats how ur get higher levels of thc..thats all im sayin


actually light degrades THC...Im not saying it doesnt help the level with production but the resin glands dont use the light, its the leafs. Hence brick tops comments
If you can stop from losing leafs at all then your buds will be bigger because your plant is going to produce more energy that can be directed to the buds.

Doesnt matter though. People are going to do what they want to do
Good luck


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Apr 2, 2009)

Stoney Jake said:


> actually light degrades THC...Im not saying it doesnt help the level with production but the resin glands dont use the light, its the leafs. Hence brick tops comments
> If you can stop from losing leafs at all then your buds will be bigger because your plant is going to produce more energy that can be directed to the buds.
> 
> Doesnt matter though. People are going to do what they want to do
> Good luck


every resin gland has a magnifying ball on the tip of it that magnifies the light to the bud..thats how we get thc u should do some more research


----------



## Stoney Jake (Apr 2, 2009)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> every resin gland has a magnifying ball on the tip of it that magnifies the light to the bud..thats how we get thc u should do some more research




Wow...Just wow....


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 2, 2009)

Where do people get these ideas from? 

Look a plant is not that different from YOU. A week before a big event or sporting match, go ahead and cut yourself all over your body. Think you are going to perform? Think you are going to perform BETTER? 

Every time you cut a plant you WOUND it. Now the plant has to deal with a bunch of open wounds of which is a CLEAR signal to mother nature that this plant is in need of being DISPATCHED... all kinds of nasties will immediately show up to DO THEIR JOB. The plant must now DIVERT its energy to fight off these invaders...get it?

It's JUST a week....OMG. So much misinformation out there.



out.


----------



## BisGrow (Apr 2, 2009)

So If the leaves are what process light and not the buds,.....why even tie down leaves? shouldnt matter that the buds are being blocked because the leaves are processing the light anyways right??? sorry im new to this


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 2, 2009)

The leaves need the LIGHT, not the buds..... The leaves are the engine. THC is provided by the buds which get their energy from the engine...leaves. ALL plants work this way. 

Tying the leaves is unnecessary and impractical.
out.


----------



## weedyoo (Apr 2, 2009)

this thread has alot of mis information


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 2, 2009)

Amazing isn't it... The volume of information available has been outstripped by the misinformation available.


out.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 2, 2009)

BisGrow said:


> So If the leaves are what process light and not the buds,.....why even tie down leaves? shouldnt matter that the buds are being blocked because the leaves are processing the light anyways right??? sorry im new to this


 

All green surfaces on plants will absorb light but it is not only light absorption that has to be considered. For one it has to be efficient light absorption and no part of a plant is as efficient at that as the large fan leaves. 

The other part is that sugars and other chemicals that are needed for the plant to grow and to create resin and THC and do other things are created in the leaves and the overwhelming majority of it is created in the large fan leaves. 

People wrongly believe that buds need direct light to grow, but they do not. Buds grow because the plants grows and if the plants stops doing what it needs to do the buds cannot carry on, on their own. 

People wrongly believe that large fan leaves rob energy from bud production but large fan leaves are what supply the energy that buds need to grow. 

People wrongly believe that the nutrients they feed their plants give them everything that plants need but that is not true either. 

Nutrients give some of exactly what a plant needs and some of what a plant needs to then use it to change it into other chemicals and that is mainly done in the large fan leaves. 

The large fan leaves are like combined solar panels and factories and removing them will only hurt a plant.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 2, 2009)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> every resin gland has a magnifying ball on the tip of it that magnifies the light to the bud..thats how we get thc u should do some more research


 

If you are claiming that light does not break down THC then you should do some more research. 

Light will cause a degradation of THC, not a major one but THC is lost during hours of light, but in the hours of darkness it will recoup what is lost and it can produce more than what was lost. 

Why do you think it is best to harvest before the sun comes out or to switch off lights and give a period of darkness before harvesting? 

Why do you think when you hang bud to dry it should not be in direct light?

Why do you think when you cure bud it should be in a dark place? 

Because light breaks down THC. 

*The Stichting Institute of medical Marijuana (SIMM), the first company to sell marijuana through the pharmicies of Holland,* has been investigating the medical possibilities of cannabis, together with TNO laboritories and the university of leiden.

One of their discoveries has been that to keep the ripe plants in the dark before harvesting could increase their potency.

SIMM's growers seperated a crop of mature plants, harvested half of them and kept the other half in absolute darknessfor 72 hours before cutting and drying.

*Analysis of the resulting dried buds showed that some varieties had seen increases of THC of up to 30%, while the CBD and CBN remained the same.*


from ccnewz magazine.


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Apr 2, 2009)

shut up brick top u just get all ur info from the web i've seen everything u post its online..i work at a cannabis club and had to watch videos about thc sooo for all u haters that think u know everything i bet u didnt know that resin glands have magnifying balls on the tips that directs light to the buds to make thc..look it up


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 2, 2009)

Look it up...on the web? 

lawdy.


out.


----------



## ClosetKing (Apr 2, 2009)

female 'buds' are really just looking to get impregnated with male pollen, the thc is used to make male pollen stick to the female buds. hence 'sensimilla' and thc also protects the plant from the environment, such as uvb/low humidity. female buds get swell as they age because they wish to get knocked up by some pollen.

yep, the females get swollen and juicy when theyre lookin for the guys. gotta love em


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Apr 3, 2009)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] Cutting away the fan leaves may cause bud growth to stunt, resulting in a smaller harvest. The only time to remove fan leaves is when a plant is either dying, badly burnt *or the fan leaf is covering a large bud mass.* Light is probably the most important factor in bud development and *if the fan leaf is preventing light from reaching a bud you will want to remove or tie it back.* Refer to the ScrOG section in Chapter 8 for information on clipping fan leaves.>>>>>>and check this video out on uvb hitting ur buds to make thc levels higher>>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPcpt3Be28o
[/FONT]


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 3, 2009)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> shut up brick top u just get all ur info from the web i've seen everything u post its online..i work at a cannabis club and had to watch videos about thc sooo for all u haters that think u know everything i bet u didnt know that resin glands have magnifying balls on the tips that directs light to the buds to make thc..look it up


You are so very wrong. I do not get all my info from the net, I choose to post info from the net instead of what I have learned over the decades because it is proven to be accurate and it is much simpler and quicker to click on a saved file and C&P it than to type it all out in my words. 
 
I post information that is found online because I post information that has been proven to be accurate. Unlike you I do not say this is what I came up with and do or what a pal told me about so I do it too. I follow the instruction of people who know more about pot than you ever will and I share that with others. 

So you work at a cannabis club. Gee, aint that wonderful? *How many DECADES did you say you have been growing?*

You are a fantastic example of someone with just enough knowledge to be dangerous. You, like all of use enjoy pot, and you think it is cool and you work around it so that to you is cool and you like to brag about working around it because not only is that cool to you but also it gives the impression of you somehow being an expert. 

You are like a guy who rotates tires at a car repair shop trying to tell people the intricacies of a computer controlled automatic transmission and relies on his happening to work at the same place where other people repair such transmissions for proof that he himself actually knows how to do it. 

You also like to take the intellectually dishonest route every chance you get if you believe doing so will make you appear to know what you are talking about. You posted that light is probably the most important factor in bud development. 

Well that depends on what someone calls bud development and you have used that gray area to attempt to prove what you want to attempt to prove. 

The position has been taken that cutting fan leaves will increase bud growth. I and a number others have said that is not true. You replied with THC development, which is to a fair degree based in a reaction to light, but that is not the same as bud growth. 

A plant can have tiny buds that are very frost and a plant can have massive buds that are not frosty. Bud growth is not based on direct light but you have taken a different function of buds that does rely on light and attempted to use it to refute something not related. 

You have also taken the position that light only increases THC and that it does not break down THC. 

So far I have failed to see a response from you about how the Stitchting Institute of Medical Marijuana did tests where some marijuana plants were given a dark period of 72 hours before harvesting and curing and in some of the plants there was an increase in levels of THC as much as 30% while CBD and CND levels remained the same. 

30% is a major increase in THC levels. How do you explain that if light only increases levels of THC and if light does not break down THC? 

What you said is a perfect example of how you know a little and want and need to believe you know a lot and like to talk like you know a lot. 

To put it into extremely simple terms to you can both understand it and also so you will not accuse me of posting totally accurate technical information again, it works somewhat like sunscreen. As light hits the resin THC breaks down, not totally, only to a degree, a percentage, and at night THC is recouped, replenished and more is added. 

When a plant is given a period of darkness the increase in THC levels does not come from light hitting buds causing more THC to be produced but instead because for that period of time THC is not only being produced but also THC is not being broken down by light resulting in an overall increase in THC levels.


----------



## Stoney Jake (Apr 3, 2009)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> shut up brick top u just get all ur info from the web i've seen everything u post its online..i work at a cannabis club and had to watch videos about thc sooo for all u haters that think u know everything i bet u didnt know that resin glands have magnifying balls on the tips that directs light to the buds to make thc..look it up


damn you are naive. Do some research yourself and stop listening to whoever is feeding you that crap. Those "little magnifying balls" are the heads of something called trichomes and they contain THC they dont produce it or even help in the production in any way. 
It crazy to think that someone so misguided and uneducated would be working at a clinic.....
Regardless of what you think the function of trichs are light isnt magnified by things that arent even clear...






Does that look like a magnifying glass to you?


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 3, 2009)

Stoney Jake said:


> damn you are naive. Do some research yourself and stop listening to whoever is feeding you that crap. Those "little magnifying balls" are the heads of something called trichomes and they contain THC they dont produce it or even help in the production in any way.
> It crazy to think that someone so misguided and uneducated would be working at a clinic.....
> Regardless of what you think the function of trichs are light isnt magnified by things that arent even clear...
> 
> ...


 
To give the Devil his due Homey was to a degree accurate in what he said. 

The thing is that he only said some of what is factual and used that to attempt to prove something different than what he said could prove. 

It may be a case of knowing a little and then believing that you know if all but I hope that is not the case and instead just a case of having poor communication skills being the cause. 

I will be willing to give him the benefit of doubt and believe that what he was thinking and what he wrote were two different things and that was due to poor phraseology more than ignorance but even then what he said, or better put what he attempted to say, was not proof of what he was using it to prove. 

He wrote, or inferred by unclear phraseology, that THC is created in the resin-balls on the tips of trichomes. 

Again that may have only been inferred by error, at least I hope that is the case if he actually works in a medical marijuana clinic where expertise would be important. THC is created in the glands that secrete resin to the tip of the trichome so THC is not created in the resin-ball but instead THC is found in the resin-ball.

The resin-ball on the tip of a trichome will reflect light rays to the center of the ball and will magnify the light rays. In that he was accurate. His position that light does not break down THC is where he was inaccurate. 

"For all spheres, a ray drawn perpendicular to the sphere's surface will intersect the center of the sphere, no matter what spot on the surface is picked, and the magnifying power(a) of a glass sphere is greater the smaller its size. 

A sphere of glass can also bring light that is heading to a focus behind it to a point within it, with freedom from two aberrations, spherial aberration and coma, but not from chromatic aberration. 

Chromatic aberration results when different wavelengths are focused on different planes and is the most difficult of the aberrations to correct. The human eye lens also exhibits chromatic aberration, but a yellow pigment(b) called the macula lutea in the fovea, an area at the rear of the eyeball, corrects this problem by the way it absorbs blue light." 

(a)"The formula to calculate the magnifying power of a sphere is l=333/d, where l is the magnifying power and d is the diameter of the sphere expressed in mm." 

(b)Interestingly, the resin exuded by drug-type flowering female marijuana plants has a yellow tint. Could this pigment work to correct chromatic aberration in the resin sphere like the macula lutea does in the fovea for the eyeball? 

Quoting from the Mahlberg and Kim study of hemp(a) "THC accumulated in abundance in the secretory cavity where it was associated with the following: cell walls, surface feature of secretory vesicles, fibrillar material released from disc cell wall, and cuticle. It was not associated with the content of the secretory vesicles." 

The resin spheres contain the THC. It is not contained in the leaf or floral bract. 

"Cannabinoids represent a dimer consisting of a terpene and a phenol component. Cannabigerol (CBG) is the first component of the pathway. It undergoes chemical change to form either cannabichromene (CBC), or cannabidiol (CBD). Delta 9-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) is derived from CBD." 

"Pate (1983) indicated that in areas of high ultraviolet radiation exposure, the UVB (280-320 nm) absorption properties of THC may have conferred an evolutionary advantage to Cannabis capable of greater production of this compound from biogenetic precursor CBD. The extent to which this production is also influenced by environmental UVB has also been experimentally determined by Lydon et al. (1987)."


----------



## Bud Frosty (Apr 3, 2009)

MIKEJONES11 said:


> Looking for pro's and con's for removing all leaves 1 week or more or less before finishing of flowering? I have been told to do it so more light gets to the buds. Imput appreicated!!!


*I usually do a little selective leaf removal during veg to shape and promote more side growth but, keep it to an absolute minimum during flower. Especially during the end of the cycle when the fan leaves are suffering already.*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 3, 2009)

Just remember every time you remove something from a plant.... any plant...you are wounding that plant. The plant then has to DIVERT energy to heal itself lest it be overcome from invading bacteria. 

In away i can see where all of this comes from. people are always trying to find the next trick. Just let the plant be the plant. A happy plant will produce happy buds. A complete plant is a happy plant. 


out.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 3, 2009)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] [/FONT]
> 
> 
> I want to apologize to Homey and clarify something I said and let everyone know that I made somewhat of an error and that Homey was correct in something he said.
> ...


----------



## Gdaddy (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm torn on this issue. I've seen bad results from too much trimming, but I think *minimal* trimming to get more light to some buds absoloutely helps. If the light hitting the buds doesn't matter then why don't the buds grow equally over the whole plant? Why do the buds that get the most light do the best?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 3, 2009)

if you need to trim leaves to get light to lower parts of your plant, trimming isnt your problem...proper canopy management is.

why the hell would you spent the time to grow a plant that cant effectivly use the light you provide? thers a myriad of training techniques at our disposal to alleviate this problem.

if i have under growth that isnt getting enough light, i eliminate it. why remove leaves in prime upper canopy to get a little light on buds that will turn out airy anyway?

heres how i fix my undergrowth problem-







and they turn into these-







zero airy buds, no shaded buds, 3-4oz's each of nothing but top buds, AND NO LEAF TRIMMING!!!!


----------



## smokiedog (Apr 3, 2009)

Gdaddy said:


> I'm torn on this issue. I've seen bad results from too much trimming, but I think *minimal* trimming to get more light to some buds absoloutely helps. If the light hitting the buds doesn't matter then why don't the buds grow equally over the whole plant? Why do the buds that get the most light do the best?


 
is it that the buds with the most light look the best???? OR is it the leaves with the best light pruduce the best bud??? if leaves are the "solar panels" then it would make sense that the leaves getting the best light are going to develop the best buds... 

so you could put a bag over your bud so it is in the dark while the leaves produce energy in the light and the bud would keep producing THC with no light degradation? anybody have any thoughts on this????

after reading this thread completley it seems to make complete sense that cutting is damage and diverts energy to repairs that would otherwise goto normal production... with that said it also makes sense that occasional selective trimming of some leaves or leave tips to allow light to penatrate the canopy to leaves that produce energy to the adjacent lower bud sites. does it make sense that there can be a happy medium? 
as long as you dont go nuts like edward scissorhands on crack you should be okay.....

a few leaves here and there through out the grow to optimize light penatration as long as they are not the leaves closest to a bud site cant be that bad. i mean dont plants in nature loose leaves due to wind, rain, animals, branches from other plants falling etc....


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 3, 2009)

The plant to produce the best weed possible needs to stay in BALANCE. Weed has been around long before our cultivation of it. It has developed a specific way of doing things. The more you futz with that system, the more problems the plant will have. People get so anal over weed, just let it do its thing...

Hydro makes ppl get anal, since the system of growing it needs CONSTANT attention...one of the reasons i grow outdoors. With the right prep...plant and forget.


out.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 3, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Hydro makes ppl get anal, since the system of growing it needs CONSTANT attention...one of the reasons i grow outdoors. With the right prep...plant and forget.


part of my love affair with hydro is the maintenence. i could get the work done in 15 min a day if i had to, but i take an hour or more because i enjoy it.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 3, 2009)

You've learned to enjoy the maintenance. It's a horrific time waster compared to outdoor grows. Hence my comment. 90% of the problems in these thread are all from indoor grows.....too much maintenance...too many mistakes to be made.

out.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 3, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> You've learned to enjoy the maintenance. It's a horrific time waster compared to outdoor grows. Hence my comment. 90% of the problems in these thread are all from indoor grows.....too much maintenance...too many mistakes to be made.
> 
> out.


true, but in defense of indoor growers i bet 70% of RIU's members are indoor growers.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 3, 2009)

Why is that?  They all have problems because growing without the NATURAL light weed craves makes the grow complicated. Most of these tikes think if they buy a grow system, it will be plug and grow easy...it is not. 

out.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 3, 2009)

i think maybe you misunderstood me. you said 90% of problem posts are from indoor grows. i agreed on the maintenence issues but said that most of our fellow members grow indoors, making the majority of the posts here being from indoor growers.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 3, 2009)

yes, but that is only the posters... many more view. I think PLENTY of people grow outdoors. Plenty of them are on this site, but they don't post nearly as much because lets face it weed is not a difficult plant to grow. At least not outdoors.

If weed became legal to grow...indoor growing would become an asterisk footnote in the history books. No?

out.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 3, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> If weed became legal to grow...indoor growing would become an asterisk footnote in the history books. No?


perhaps...i have never grown outdoors. i would if i could in my backyard like FDD but as thinks are its easier for me to grow indoors.

how did this turn into indoor vs. out? did i miss something?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 3, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> perhaps...i have never grown outdoors. i would if i could in my backyard like FDD but as thinks are its easier for me to grow indoors.
> 
> how did this turn into indoor vs. out? did i miss something?


I dunno  HIJACK!!!  I know you know what you are doing, but rest assured growing outside is as easy as growing your lawn.


Ahem... Don't trim your leaves until it's time to make HASH  there back on track...

out.


----------



## Wordz (Apr 3, 2009)

shouldn't the fan leaves start falling off on their own when your plants are reaching maturity? Why take off a leaf? It's fucking silly. The only place I'd take stuff off is at the bottom to direct the growth into the buds on top but that would have had to been done a couple weeks into flower.


----------



## MrFishy (Apr 3, 2009)

IMO, it's hard enough keeping those leaves healthy and alive (I haven't succeeded yet) at the end of a grow. 
I'd leave them, if I ever see them!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 3, 2009)

Let the plant run its own course. imagine if you were running a race and every 5 minutes your mom came out onto the field and tied your shoelaces... 

Leave me alone MOM!!!


out.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 3, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> rest assured growing outside is as easy as growing your lawn.


immigrants grow my lawn.....and cut it, and fertilize it


----------



## smokiedog (Apr 3, 2009)

outdoors it doesnt make sense to trim leaves because you most likely dont plant 10 plants an a 4x4 space. there is plenty of room for the the lower branches to grow up/out towards the sun. even if they only make it as far as the side of the plant they are still geting sun. when your packed tight in an indoor grow only the canopy gets good light. i think it makes sense to do some strategic cuts to increase yield... 

has anybody trimmed thier plants too much and had them go hermie... i mean 1st hand experience, not speculation, or hearing about it or knows somebody. i thought herms were genetic, or from fugging with the lights, or extreme stress.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 3, 2009)

smokiedog said:


> outdoors it doesnt make sense to trim leaves because you most likely dont plant 10 plants an a 4x4 space. there is plenty of room for the the lower branches to grow up/out towards the sun. even if they only make it as far as the side of the plant they are still geting sun. when your packed tight in an indoor grow only the canopy gets good light. i think it makes sense to do some strategic cuts to increase yield...
> 
> has anybody trimmed thier plants too much and had them go hermie... i mean 1st hand experience, not speculation, or hearing about it or knows somebody. *i thought herms were* genetic, or from fugging with the lights, *or extreme stress*.


extreme stress like having tons of leaves cut off? that kind of extreme stress? 

what people fail to remember here is the the suns rays are the same strength 10' of the ground at the cola as it is on the lowest buds. hid lightings lumen loss is exponential the farther away you get. it doesnt matter it those buds 3' away from your light are in the shade or direct light, they will be thin and fluffy


----------



## wilsoncr17 (Apr 3, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/179178-mystery-purple-stem-answered.html

Seriously this will increase yields. Everyone forgets why its called weed, it's gonna grow until you kill it.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 3, 2009)

Well I don't know your growing methodologies but i don't lose leaves when i flush. Now if you flush at the very end of the flowering (2 weeks before harvest), it doesn't matter anyways. I lose leaves at that point regardless, because that is the cycle of the plant. It's an annual and its life cycle is complete. If you wish to wound your plant and divert energy away from your buds...go ahead. Because that's exactly what happens to it. Just like you produce extra antibodies when you are wounded, so does any plant. Purple stems are usually an indication of a plant out of balance. 

out.


----------



## smokiedog (Apr 3, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> extreme stress like having tons of leaves cut off? that kind of extreme stress?
> 
> what people fail to remember here is the the suns rays are the same strength 10' of the ground at the cola as it is on the lowest buds. hid lightings lumen loss is exponential the farther away you get. it doesnt matter it those buds 3' away from your light are in the shade or direct light, they will be thin and fluffy


sun vs hid makes alot of sense.... in fact that is by far the best argument in this whole thread imo for why trimming isnt worth doing. 
but i'm not suggesting cutting "tons of leaves"

i just want to know if anybaody can say, "i trimmed my plant and it turned hermie"

i have seen plants that have been snapped in half (accidently) and made a comeback and didnt hermie. when you top a plant it doesnt hermie... when you take a shit load of cuttings from a mother for clones it doesnt hermie....
and the clones dont hermie...... i just dont see potential hermies as a valid reason not to trim. when you transplant root bound plants you score and cut the roots... no hermies. if trimming decreases yield or doesnt improve yield f or extends the grow cycle/stunts growth fine. but stress from selectively trimming resulting in hermies just doesnt make sense.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Apr 4, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> You've learned to enjoy the maintenance. It's a horrific time waster compared to outdoor grows. Hence my comment. 90% of the problems in these thread are all from indoor grows.....too much maintenance...too many mistakes to be made.
> 
> out.


 thats true......but i still love working with my plants and thinking about them takes up alot of my day, u wouldnt be on this site if u didnt love growing and discussing growing and thinking about growing. at least thats why i love this site, i assume ur the same


----------



## CRYSTAL ICEMAN (Apr 4, 2009)

DONT DO IT !!!!! Thats crazy alright! not a good idea at all! Try training them when their younger, I tie the lower branches out to the edge of the pot with some contractor string from home depot. Be careful not to tie them too tight. I end up with a bush full of buds!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 4, 2009)

darkdestruction420 said:


> thats true......but i still love working with my plants and thinking about them takes up alot of my day, u wouldnt be on this site if u didnt love growing and discussing growing and thinking about growing. at least thats why i love this site, i assume ur the same



I do love to grow, but I think there is a basic disconnect between indoor and outdoor growing, they are so different. One is laborious and steeped into the minutia while the other is more grow with the flow of the plant. I'm too laid back to babysit plants. 


out.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Apr 4, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I do love to grow, but I think there is a basic disconnect between indoor and outdoor growing, they are so different. One is laborious and steeped into the minutia while the other is more grow with the flow of the plant. I'm too laid back to babysit plants.
> 
> 
> out.


 yeah true, sometimes when i dont know what to do or i get frustrated i think "why dont i just grow outdoors, it would be so much simpler to let mother nature just do its thing", in fact its spring so i been thinking of it its just i dont have anywhere i can grow, so until i figure that out im f*cked lol


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 4, 2009)

That is the main drag on outdoor growing...the rest is a breeze. Outdoor plants are happy plants.

out.


----------



## twointhecloset (Apr 4, 2009)

buds pull there energy from the leaves closest to them... so when you cut them off you cut off the energy for them


----------



## wilsoncr17 (Apr 5, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Well I don't know your growing methodologies but i don't lose leaves when i flush. Now if you flush at the very end of the flowering (2 weeks before harvest), it doesn't matter anyways. I lose leaves at that point regardless, because that is the cycle of the plant. It's an annual and its life cycle is complete. If you wish to wound your plant and divert energy away from your buds...go ahead. Because that's exactly what happens to it. Just like you produce extra antibodies when you are wounded, so does any plant. Purple stems are usually an indication of a plant out of balance.
> 
> out.


urbangrower.com - Vol. 35 pruning.


----------



## anhedonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Leaves dont block light they collect it. And how the fuck is the reproductive organs processing light into food? Buds dont feed the plant, leaves do.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 5, 2009)

I'll stick with my many years of successful growing...don't WOUND your plants unless it is necessary, and as far as I have ever encountered ONLY leaf miners require a cut. 

out.


----------



## GreenThumbSucker (Apr 5, 2009)

smokiedog said:


> i would think trimming would make your top buds smaller but all your other buds bigger, with an overall bigger yield. does anybody here have a degree in botany or agriculture or at least have a scientific answer. i just trimmed last night because it seemed as if only a small percentage of the leave were getting good coverage from the hps and everything else is in the shade of the top fan leaves.
> 
> if trimming is bad i wont do it.......


 
Um, your top buds are where you get 90% of your weight. If lower popcorn buds are your first priority, by all means, go for it. 

The 'pluck the shade leaves so the buds get more light' myth has been around forever. I remember my older brother ruining his crop this way back in the 80s. He removed the shaders about 1/2 way through the budding cycle and his buds never gained an iota of size from that day forward. I had warned him what would happen but he wouldnt listen. He learned the hard way. His finished buds were about 1/3 what he normally got.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 5, 2009)

GreenThumbSucker said:


> Um, your top buds are where you get 90% of your weight. If lower popcorn buds are your first priority, by all means, go for it.
> 
> The 'pluck the shade leaves so the buds get more light' myth has been around forever. I remember my older brother ruining his crop this way back in the 80s. He removed the shaders about 1/2 way through the budding cycle and his buds never gained an iota of size from that day forward. I had warned him what would happen but he wouldnt listen. He learned the hard way. His finished buds were about 1/3 what he normally got.


But the myth continues..... 

Just leave (<---leave) the darn things alone...

out.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 6, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> But the myth continues.....
> 
> Just leave (<---leave) the darn things alone...
> 
> out.


my god CJ...will it never end? https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/180616-trimming-leaves-allow-more-light.html there should be one of those porn-site warning pages when you log on saying "dont grow in your parents house, dont remove fan leaves, and no food dye in your bud. if you agree click 'enter' if not click 'fuck off'"


----------



## Drgreenz (Apr 6, 2009)

I agree with leave em but.... just to play devil's advocate lol, there is a greenhouse seed co video where they are getting ready to harvest a cannibis cup crop and they say to take all the leaves off one week before harvest. they say it forces the plant to use up any remaining nutes and sugars and gives the bud a "very smooth sexy smoke" in Arjon's words lol.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 6, 2009)

Drgreenz said:


> I agree with leave em but.... just to play devil's advocate lol, there is a greenhouse seed co video where they are getting ready to harvest a cannibis cup crop and they say to take all the leaves off one week before harvest. they say it forces the plant to use up any remaining nutes and sugars and gives the bud a "very smooth sexy smoke" in Arjon's words lol.


ill bite...

if all the leaves are gone then where are the aforementioned sugars and nutes coming from?

as far as "smooth and sexy smoke"...i dont even flush my weed anymore. i used to be an avid flusher but argued with one guy so long that i gave it a try to shut him up. i was very humble when we smoked my unflushed but cured herb and it was amazingly smooth and delicious.

its all about the cure.

and whats with european men and thier frivolous use of the word "sexy"?


----------



## Drgreenz (Apr 6, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> ill bite...
> 
> if all the leaves are gone then where are the aforementioned sugars and nutes coming from?
> 
> ...


no shit they do use "sexy" alot lol.
yea i wouldnt cut but i looked into why they might and the plants do store alot of starches throughout the entire plant for emergency use..... I can only theorize that maybe this would shock the plant into using any and all emergency energy stores??? i have a friend who cuts all the smaller fan leaves every other week until 3 weeks before harvest, he swears it makes the buds swell... idk either way i dont flush and dont cut mine until its time and have had good luck.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 6, 2009)

Yah, I have my suspicions that the flushing is another myth. Why would a plant need a flush? How would they do this in the wild? I think there are a lot of folks who try and make weed growing seem complicated...it is not. Like any product, it's the marketing which corrupts. Weed is EXTREMELY easy to grow. Unless you are running around nuting, trimming, flushing, which in the end breaks up the rhythm of the plant and that's where most of the trouble lies, as with any plant. For the most part, simply set it up correctly and STEP back.

out.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 6, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Yah, I have my suspicions that the flushing is another myth. Why would a plant need a flush? How would they do this in the wild? I think there are a lot of folks who try and make weed growing seem complicated...it is not. Like any product, it's the marketing which corrupts. Weed is EXTREMELY easy to grow. Unless you are running around nuting, trimming, flushing, which in the end breaks up the rhythm of the plant and that's where most of the trouble lies, as with any plant. For the most part, simply set it up correctly and STEP back.
> 
> out.


every time someone buys a bottle of clearing/flushing solution the boys in marketing giggle.

drgreenz- give the no flush a try on one of your girls. make sure it gets a good cure and you wont be dissappointed.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 6, 2009)

yah Slik, it's all about marketing. I also didn't flush once just because i got busy and when it's time to cut them down...it's time to cut them down....so i did, and i couldn't tell any difference whatsoever. One less step to do. Keeping it simple...keeping it REAL.

out.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 6, 2009)

Drgreenz said:


> there is a greenhouse seed co video where they are getting ready to harvest a cannibis cup crop and they say to take all the leaves off one week before harvest. they say it forces the plant to use up any remaining nutes and sugars and gives the bud a "very smooth sexy smoke" in Arjon's words lol.


I have a fair amount of respect for Arjan but I would love to ask him how he came up with that because the large fan leaves are factories that take sunlight/light rays and nutrients and water and create the sugars and other chemicals pot plants need and that he supposedly said would be good for plants to use up in the final week. 

Now maybe what he said was meant as in something of a flush or a way to enhance flushing because if you remove the large leaves there will be way fewer chemicals and sugars and nutrients in plants to flush. But if he meant it would produce better results, as in larger better more potent buds, Arjan or not he was wrong. 
 
Based on the; "very smooth sexy smoke" part I can only believe it is strictly for taste and not for any other form of enhancement, as in production, and the topic of the tread is about enhanced production and not a; "smooth sexy smoke."


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 6, 2009)

Want a cool sexy smoke? Split a spliff with a super model.


out.


----------



## mr.magic (Apr 6, 2009)

remove most of the leaves two days before harvest, placed the plant in in a dark, cool room. dont water for those two days (be sure to flush plant for one to two weeks befor harvest time). then cut off the buds and manicure, dry, and cure as you normally would. 


this guy i know does this and his shit taste sooo good and smooooth. i dont know if there is any science to back this method up but from what ive smoked i think ill use this method for my upcomeing harvest.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 6, 2009)

You answered your own post. there's no way to know that did anything at all. For all we know he reduced the quality.

out.


----------



## Drgreenz (Apr 6, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> every time someone buys a bottle of clearing/flushing solution the boys in marketing giggle.
> 
> drgreenz- give the no flush a try on one of your girls. make sure it gets a good cure and you wont be dissappointed.


i mistyped at first, i edited it though i dont flush, but then again i only use organics that i make too.


----------



## bigtimebudman (Apr 6, 2009)

darkdestruction420 and brick top are right. I had a buddy who cut all the leaves of his plants thinking it would shift all the light to the buds, it fuckin KILLED 'EM!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 6, 2009)

mr.magic said:


> remove most of the leaves two days before harvest, placed the plant in in a dark, cool room. dont water for those two days (be sure to flush plant for one to two weeks befor harvest time). then cut off the buds and manicure, dry, and cure as you normally would.
> 
> 
> this guy i know does this and his shit taste sooo good and smooooth. i dont know if there is any science to back this method up but from what ive smoked i think ill use this method for my upcomeing harvest.


 
remove the leaves?!? put it in a dark room?!?

where do you kids get this garbage?


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 6, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> remove the leaves?!? put it in a dark room?!?
> 
> where do you kids get this garbage?


 


Actually the dark part is factual. I posted something a few pages or so back about a medical marijuana company, if I remember correctly it was the first Dutch firm to supply medical marijuana, and they did tests where plants were put into 72 hours of darkness before harvesting and others of the same strains/genetics were not and they had increases of as much as 30% in the levels of THC in the plants that were kept in darkness for 72 hours previous to harvesting. 

Sunlight/light rays from grow lights break down THC so every day a percentage of THC is lost and it is recouped at night plus a little more so there is a gradual increase but not an large increase as long as light keeps hitting the plants. When put into darkness for some period of time before harvest the THC levels recoup and then continue to grow until the plant can no longer produce due to lack of light. In that time THC levels hit there highest due to no degradation of THC from light. 

The cutting leaves part is an old wives tale, a myth, an urban legend.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm willing to try the dark bit. I'll put one in and the rest normal,see what happens. I think it may also cause stress which may account for the resin increase. At least It's not physically wounding the plant.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 6, 2009)

ill try the dark thing too. if it works, ill issue a public apology.

but seriously, can we be done with the cutting of the leaves?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 6, 2009)

If I cut off my fingers, will my pecker grow?


out.


----------



## Stoney Jake (Apr 6, 2009)

I read that study about the darkness about 2 months ago. I tried it and it does work. It seems to make existing trichs bigger. Seemed anyway
Either way I have been doing the last few months


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 6, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> If I cut off my fingers, will my pecker grow?
> 
> 
> out.


no but the chaffing will go away.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 6, 2009)

Stoney Jake said:


> I read that study about the darkness about 2 months ago. I tried it and it does work. It seems to make existing trichs bigger. Seemed anyway
> Either way I have been doing the last few months


that makes 3 or 4 people whos opinion i value who say go black and you wont go back.

i harvest a couple girls in a week so well see.


----------



## anhedonia (Apr 6, 2009)

Cervantes says in his book Marijuana horticulture that growers say giving them a dark period of 24 hrs. make the bud a little more resinous. Thats all he says in that book. I'll have to look in somas book.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 6, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Cervantes says in his book Marijuana horticulture that growers say giving them a dark period of 24 hrs. make the bud a little more resinous. Thats all he says in that book. I'll have to look in somas book.


nobody cares about what cervantes says. jorge is a stroke.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 6, 2009)

Yah, I'm getting an outdoor harvest in a few weeks as well....I'll give it a go. yes, that's right, a 100% all outdoor harvest without auto's...  It can be done.

out.


----------



## shipinit (Apr 6, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Amazing isn't it... The volume of information available has been outstripped by the misinformation available.
> 
> 
> out.


Is basic biology biology being taught in schools anymore or has it fallen to budget cuts? It's that or there are a lot of underage people hanging out here....I guess it could be a lot of stoners that just skipped classes I guess


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 6, 2009)

That's the truly sad part...they aren't skipping classes... the education just isn't in the class room any longer.


out.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 6, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Yah, I'm getting an outdoor harvest in a few weeks as well....I'll give it a go. yes, that's right, a 100% all outdoor harvest without auto's...  It can be done.
> 
> out.


you cover them nightly?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 6, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> you cover them nightly?


I only had to cover them when we had a hard frost.... which was like 3 times....they ripped through high 30's with no worries. 

out.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 6, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I only had to cover them when we had a hard frost.... which was like 3 times....they ripped through high 30's with no worries.
> 
> out.


no, i meant to simulate 12/12. or are we still longer than 12 hours of dark now?


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 6, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Yah, *I'm getting an outdoor harvest in a few weeks* as well....I'll give it a go. yes, *that's right, a 100% all outdoor harvest without auto's...  It can be done.*
> 
> out.


 
Sure ... it can be done. The first time I did it was in either 1972 or 1973 and there is no reason to believe the same thing cannot be done today. Is there?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 6, 2009)

I simply started in December. They don't get huge but i have small strains anyway. They are completely flowered now and resiny. I'm just now tipping past 12/12. think they'll flip? 

out.


----------



## lemondrop97 (Apr 7, 2009)

what a good way to grow good marijuana


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 7, 2009)

lemondrop97 said:


> what a good way to grow good marijuana


you gotta be fucking kidding me?

read the growfaq, start your own thread, get a clue.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2009)

so Slik meister...think they might flip? I'm close to harvest..

I'm at 12:45 light now.

out.


----------



## wilsoncr17 (Apr 8, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> so Slik meister...think they might flip? I'm close to harvest..
> 
> I'm at 12:45 light now.
> 
> out.


I believe the question of covering them is in regard to the 72 hrs of dark before harvest. Kind of hard to get the planet to not rotate just for your test don't you think.


Why do you come out like Seacrest at the end of every post?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 8, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> so Slik meister...think they might flip? I'm close to harvest..
> 
> I'm at 12:45 light now.
> 
> out.


i read once that you can up the light the last week by a few hours. i tried this and 2 of 4 ladies im pretty sure switched to veg. the buds were stretched and spacy. it was 4 different phenos at the time so who knows whats gonna go down with your girls. i think at the very most youll lose some density.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2009)

yah know, i am now getting a little paranoid...thanx Slik... I swear they look less dense now that you said that. i am so close too. clear trichs with a touch of amber... I'm gonna bring them in for the next two weeks... I've been putting them in deep shade in the late afternoon, but I think it may not be enough.

out.  (<--- Seacrest?)


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 8, 2009)

sorry....ask and ye shall recieve. and you asked.

we could start over and ill lie this time!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2009)

No, I'm not Med Man, that won't work. No, I'm going to put them dark after 11 hours now. i thought I was going to squeak by, but in the end you did me a favor. 

out.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 8, 2009)

zing, pow!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2009)

Zam, Biff!! 

out.


----------

